# Should we get a Vizsla?



## WHEP92 (Oct 7, 2019)

Me and my girlfriend are currently researching potential dog breeds and have now narrowed it down to just a few. Vizsla being one of those breeds.
We’re both active and like to hike, run and bike. But we are worried however that they might be a bit too much for us based on their exercise requirements! 

We both work full time so a typical weekday would be.
Up at 6am followed by 45min walk.
We then leave for work at 7:30am and it would be on its own for 4 hours until a dog walker came and walked at lunch for a 1 hour. 
We would then get back from work at 4:30pm and then walk again for 45min.
A weekend would be 2 hours outside (hiking/running/biking) and all day with us.

We’ve had really mixed feedback from breeders we’ve asked. Some say you need to be with them 24/7. Some have said if they have enough exercise they’ll be happy being left for 4 hours as they’ll just sleep.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

If it is mostly an" on leash" walk, I would say not enough exercise based on our 2.

Ours Get 6-9 miles a day off leash on local trails ( my wife walks 2-3 miles). Plus an evening walk of 20-30 minutes. And now that we have 2 they "fight/play" all day.

The first 6 months will be a challenge getting better at a year/ Pretty good at 2 years.

Do not want to be a downer but our 2 would not be happy. But they are used to a lot of exercise. You can probably get them used to your schedule, But I am thinking the first 2 years will be a challenge.

I/we are very lucky to live in the country with 5 large parks with miles of trails within 15 minutes of our home. So not only do they get lots of exercise but a change in location every day so it does not get boring to them. Always new smells to explore.

Watch for adoptions. Our most recent is a rehoming at 10 months old. She is wonderful and we missed the shark attacks.


----------



## WHEP92 (Oct 7, 2019)

InTheNet said:


> If it is mostly an" on leash" walk, I would say not enough exercise based on our 2.
> 
> Ours Get 6-9 miles a day off leash on local trails ( my wife walks 2-3 miles). Plus an evening walk of 20-30 minutes. And now that we have 2 they "fight/play" all day.
> 
> ...



Of the 2.5 hrs walking, it would be around 45mins on leash, and the rest would be off leash. We live live in rural England. So plenty of country on our doorstep


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Why do you want a Vizsla? And have you had a dog before? Vizslas are not good beginner dogs, they are too demanding and too intolerant of not being happy.

There are some who work full time and manage a Vizsla quite well. Most cannot, simply b/c their priorities are elsewhere. Liking to hike is a lot different than it being your primary form of recreation. A Vizsla doesn't do well with on lead walks (no matter the time or distance) and occasional off lead forays into the woods or the dog park.

Most people are unprepared for the extensive commitment in terms of daily, hard exercise as well as their general neediness and intolerance for compromise. It's unclear if you fall into that category, but it's also unclear why you want a Vizsla and if your lifestyle can really accommodate them. Don't let their appearance and temperament fool you, they are a lot of work even for experienced dog owners with an extremely active lifestyle.


----------



## NatalieZ (Aug 30, 2019)

I say go for it! The first few weeks will be tough if you decide on a puppy, but they'll require less exercise than a full blown adult. This way, you can add on more exercise as they grow! That's just my take, but if you think you're ready enjoy your red dog!


----------



## Erniesmom (Oct 11, 2017)

Since you asked...My opinion is that leaving any puppy home by itself for 9 hours, even with a dog walker half way through the day is an excessive period of time for a puppy to be alone and is cruel to the animal. How do you expect to socialize and potty train and generally train your puppy with so little time to do so? This breed needs interaction with their people to be happy. Loving their personality is not a one way street. If you cannot meet their needs you will have an unhappy dog and your next many posts will be about a dog that pees in his crate, and chews your sofa. Some people do not care about the needs of the animal, just their own wants. Not saying that's you, just that Vizslas are a real commitment to do them justice. It sounds like this is too busy a time in your lives for this breed.


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm also in England and Rafa is our 15 month old boy Vizsla. We live in the rural Lake District and luckily have lots of outdoor areas where we can take Rafa for 'walks', however no amount or distance of on leash walk will tire and exercise our Vizsla enough, we did 14 miles one day on leash and it had no effect on him, it has to be 'off leash' with him running free to get enough exercise. 

This necessitates either complete recall obedience or going to areas where there are very few other dogs, livestock or people, easier said than done. Particularly when they are under two years old where they are still in the 'crazy zoomy' stage!

We have to walk Rafa for several miles 'off leash' every day, we only have the time to do this because we are both semi retired and at least one of us is off work every day of the week to be with him and give him enough exercise.

There is no way he would sleep for 4 hours during the day, Vizslas are the most energetic dogs we have ever encountered.

Whilst they are lovely dogs they are not suitable for everyone and locally several have had to be rehomed because their owners simply haven't the realistic time and energy to cope. 

From the times you mention when you are both free or at work, I honestly don't feel that would be sufficient.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I work full time, as does my wife, granted I can be very flexible with my hours (self employed) and when my two were pups i was able to take them to work in the back of my pick up and check on them regularly. I live in Lake District too (UK) in a rural area and my dogs don't actually get to be on their leads too much tbh. We manage to get out on shoots about twice a week, sometimes even 3, 4 days a week and that's an all day affair so I'm confident that their exercise requirements are met. I realise that not everyone can accommodate that kind of exercise regime and I sometimes think that maybe I've over-exercised them after a possibly strenuous week, but hey-ho "a tired vizsla is a happy vizsla" so they say.
I'm not sure I'd be happy about leaving a pup on it's own for up to 4 hours, could be kinda stressful and maybe give it some anxiety issues that may arise into adulthood. That said though, my two are fine left home alone for about 8 hours a day no problem while we're at work.


----------



## fosterlisa (Jun 30, 2016)

We kind of have the same situation. Lucy is 3 now but since she was 1 year old our routine during the week is to be up & out of the house at 4:30 am for a 30-45 minute run. Three mornings a week she is then home alone for about 4 hours until my husband gets home. She gets some outside in our yard (not a big yard) time off & on until about 3:00 then we go for a 2-3 mile walk each day. On the weekends there is of course much more activity! When Lucy was still a puppy 3 days a week she would have to be in her kennel for 3-4 hours maximum which to be honest she did ok with. We just made sure she got lots of attention before & after. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## cosmoKenney (Dec 8, 2017)

Erniesmom said:


> Since you asked...My opinion is that leaving any puppy home by itself for 9 hours, even with a dog walker half way through the day is an excessive period of time for a puppy to be alone and is cruel to the animal. How do you expect to socialize and potty train and generally train your puppy with so little time to do so? This breed needs interaction with their people to be happy. Loving their personality is not a one way street. If you cannot meet their needs you will have an unhappy dog and your next many posts will be about a dog that pees in his crate, and chews your sofa. Some people do not care about the needs of the animal, just their own wants. Not saying that's you, just that Vizslas are a real commitment to do them justice. It sounds like this is too busy a time in your lives for this breed.


Spot on. If I didn't work from home I would have never gotten another V after my first one died. But if you want a V, I would recommend trying to arrange to work from home for at least a month. Maybe you can alternate with your gf/wife to work from home every other day? After that first moth of potty training and socializing daily at home depot, dog parks, going to the vet once a week just to say hi, meeting the neighbors cats and so on, you can start to do short periods of leaving them home to get them used to the idea. And I cannot stress enough how important the all of that socialization and bonding through training is for them. After that the window for socialization and good-behavior training starts to rapidly close. 
https://resources.bestfriends.org/article/puppy-development-stages-birth-two-years-old


----------



## Harper (Jan 3, 2019)

Hello! I am a first time Vizsla mom, so my experience isn't vast. However, I can tell you my own situation as a perspective..... When we first brought Harper home my husband and I both worked fulltime. My mother babysat and doggie sat for us which greatly helped. I now work on a casual basis but typically am gone 20-30 hrs a week now. I can tell you that Harper is very well adjusted, happy, and we have a tight bond! He gets off leash time in the morning on our property and in the evening. Also, about 2 walks a day. We don't follow an exact schedule per se but it's more of a "routine " . He has had severe GI issues that have hampered his energy. I am seeing a huge increase lately and will have to adjust. But that's what living with a dog is....you grow with your dog and learn. It sounds to me like you are weighing pros and cons responsibly 🙂. Wish you the best!


----------

